# DNP log



## bimme223 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello all I am new to this board and wanted to make a log for anyone whos interested.
So I am currently on cycle as well before I started the DNP, to make sure I don't lose too much muscle. 
My cycle is 18 week Test/EQ/Dbol  test and EQ at 700 & 600mg/week  DB @ 40mg
I used the orals as early cycle boost to get things going. 
I am on week 13 at the moment and began DNP yesterday.

The capsules are 200mg each powder DNP. 

Stats: Age 24   Height 6'0"   Weight 200lbs  BF @ 12-13%

Anyways I will be updating either every day, or every few days.


----------

